# Manizales: un regalo desde Colombia, para los peruanos.



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Hola a migos del foro peruano. Hago este thread para mostrarles la belleza de ciudad que es Manizales (17ava ciudad Colombiana). Este fin de semana tuve la oportunidad de ir, y les quiero compratir las fotos porque la ciudad me gustó mas que nunca. *Hay muchas fotos, pero vale la pena verlas*



Por y en el centro

























































































































































































































































































Skyline




























Una casa bellisima:









CC Fundadores - En construccion - Mas de 220 locales











CC Cable Plaza





























---------------------------------------










































































































































Estadio Palogrande










Vista desde la habitacion:





































Otros sectores:




























Autopista del Café - Nuevo Viaducto y Puentes





































------------------------------


Llendo para el nevado.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy simpatica ciudad.
Este edificio se parece un poco al Arzobispado de Arequipa.








Veo que por ahi ambien tienen un mini Space Needle lol


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien el centro aunque un poco desordenado, me impresinó la cantidad de edificos para ser la 17ava ciudad de Colombia.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonita Manizales, la ciudad donde nació mi cuñado. Se ve bastante progreso, me imaguino q su desarrollo se debe en gran parte por ser la capital del cafe. Cual es la población de la ciudad?, ya pasa el medio millon de personas?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Muy bonita Manizales, la ciudad donde nació mi cuñado. Se ve bastante progreso, me imaguino q su desarrollo se debe en gran parte por ser la capital del cafe. Cual es la población de la ciudad?, ya pasa el medio millon de personas?


Bueno, pues la capital del eje cafetero es Pereira, si no estoy mal. Manizales tiene 414.000 habitantes aproximadamente.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta linda Manizales!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonita, me gusta.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Este edificio me hace recordar muchos del limeño Jr. de la Unión









Gracias por las fotos Alejo! Bonita la ciudad. Tiene buena infraestructura, supongo que el café tiene mucha importancia en su vida económica. Aunque me parece curioso no ver muchos cafés al aire libre.

La 17va ciudad en Perú sería?? Huacho? =S


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

la verdad que tu ciudad es muy bonitaaaaa....!!!! me gusto mucho.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Este edificio me hace recordar muchos del limeño Jr. de la Unión
> 
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Alejo! Bonita la ciudad. Tiene buena infraestructura, supongo que el café tiene mucha importancia en su vida económica. Aunque me parece curioso no ver muchos cafés al aire libre.
> ...



Que bueno que te gustaron las fotos. No tomé fotos de Juan Valdez que tiene una tienda gigante en Manizales.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chvr la ciudad como se nota q toda colombia tiene un buen desarrollo...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

gracias por las fotos de Manizales... un amigo me invitó para pasar ahi vacaciones, pero no pude viajar a Colombia por varios motivos... espero pronto poder ir


----------



## naer889 (Feb 13, 2008)

muy buen thread alejoaoa!!! abra uno en el colombiano plz!! jeje y no rebajes tannto a la ciudad, creo q esta entre el 10° y 12° en e pais! saludes a todos los peruanos!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

naer889 said:


> muy buen thread alejoaoa!!! abra uno en el colombiano plz!! jeje y no rebajes tannto a la ciudad, creo q esta entre el 10° y 12° en e pais! saludes a todos los peruanos!


Ya lo creé, está en el foro del Eje Cafetero. Y pues en poblacion es la 17ava ciudad, teniendo en cuenta municipios del Area Metropolitana de ciudades como Medellin y Barranquilla (Bello y Soledad).


----------



## naer889 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ aaa jeje ok!! pense q era en terminos economicos..jeje auqnque viendo ahorita en google, estaria como en el lugar 10000 por desempleooo...nos vemos!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Que bueno que te gustaron las fotos. No tomé fotos de Juan Valdez que tiene una tienda gigante en Manizales.


Sí, me gustaron mucho! Gracias 



naer889 said:


> ^^ aaa jeje ok!! pense q era en terminos economicos..jeje auqnque viendo ahorita en google, *estaria como en el lugar 10000 por desempleooo*...nos vemos!!!


Pq el comentario? Anda mal la situación por allá?


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Saludos camaradas colombianos!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonita la ciudad!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy linda la ciudad ...



tacall said:


> Chvr la ciudad como se nota q toda colombia tiene un buen desarrollo...


Aparte de desarrollo es orden. Muchas ciudades chicas y grandes del Perú podrían lucir mucho mejor si es que hubieran crecido con orden.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bonita la ciudad gracias por mostrar las fotitos


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

17va. ciudad con 414 000 hab.? wow...

Creo que acá estaría en el top 10 de ciudades en cantidad de población.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

JaVPrO said:


> 17va. ciudad con 414 000 hab.? wow...
> 
> Creo que acá estaría en el top 10 de ciudades en cantidad de población.


:sleepy: Son más o menos 45Millones de colombianos pues!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

JaVPrO said:


> 17va. ciudad con 414 000 hab.? wow...
> 
> Creo que acá estaría en el top 10 de ciudades en cantidad de población.





kaMetZa said:


> :sleepy: Son más o menos 45Millones de colombianos pues!


Colombia es el segundo país más poblado de sudamérica, por detrás de Brasil.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Colombia es el segundo país más poblado de sudamérica, por detrás de Brasil.


Así es, y eso siempre me llamó la atención considerando que Argentina es un país más extenso por ejemplo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ .. Argentina tiene un poco menos de población. Colombia tiene buen clima en todo su territorio y eso ha favorecido al crecimiento demográfico, en contraparte la Patagonia, que es casi la mitad del territorio argentino, tiene poca población por su frío clima.


----------



## Francisco_Peru1a (Nov 3, 2007)

Gracias Parcero por poner estas pics...

Yo soy un Limeño que conoce muchos ciudadanos de su pais... gentes de Medellin (Medallo) Cali, Bogota....

Todos uds son lindisimas personas...

Me sorprende que casi toda Colombia ha tenido un desarrollo parejo..

Como Peruano los envidio y ojala nuestras ciudades se vean asi luego de años de crecimiento economico...

Saludos desde Sydney..


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> ^^ .. Argentina tiene un poco menos de población. Colombia tiene buen clima en todo su territorio y eso ha favorecido al crecimiento demográfico, en contraparte la Patagonia, que es casi la mitad del territorio argentino, tiene poca población por su frío clima.


Ahhh! Eso sí, Colombia es algo más 'amable' geográficamente! El Perú tbn es un lugar difícil.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Ahhh! Eso sí, Colombia es algo más 'amable' geográficamente! El Perú tbn es un lugar difícil.


Te equivocas...en Colombia los andes se separan en tres cadenas montañosas entre las cuales estan ubicadas algunas de las ciudades mas importantes del pais (Medellin, Bogotá, Cali, Pereira, Manizales, etc...). Aunque sea raro...las ciudades mas importantes del pais estan ubicadas en medio de Los Andes, mientras en los pocos lugares extremadamente planos (y vastos) que hay, en lo general solo se encuentran pueblos o ciudades medianas a excepcion de Cartagena, Barranquilla y Santa Marta que se encuentran en un plano muy grande y son todas grandes ciudades.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Eso sí sabía, creo que es después del nudo de Pasto que la cordillera se abre así, dejando 'valles' o algo así, de hecho uds. tienen 2 mesetas amplias como la de Cundinamarca y la de Antioquía; y sus zonas llanas comprenden aproximadamente 2/3 del país. 

Acá en Perú la sierra es un completo papel arrugado =S y creo que con mayor altura promedio que allá. 

Slds,


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Eso sí sabía, creo que es después del nudo de Pasto que la cordillera se abre así, dejando 'valles' o algo así, de hecho uds. tienen 2 mesetas amplias como la de Cundinamarca y la de Antioquía; y sus zonas llanas comprenden aproximadamente 2/3 del país.
> 
> Acá en Perú la sierra es un completo papel arrugado =S y creo que con mayor altura promedio que allá.
> 
> Slds,


Los unicos valles grandes que hay entre las montañas es la sabana de Bogotá, el altiplano cundiboyacense (en donde no hay grandes ciudades) y el valle del cauca. En Antioquia no hay mesetas grandes, el valle mas grande es donde queda Medellin que se nos quedó tan pequeño que nos tocó crecer en altura. Yo te podría decir que menos de 1/3 del pais es plano ya que de resto son montañas, selvas intocables o bien parques nacionales naturales como se da en Amazonas, Vichada, Orinoco, etc... Raramente, en Colombia muchas ciudades importantes se encuentran ubicadas en puntos geograficos dificiles como Manizales (que es el mayor ejemplo) y Medellin. Las ciudades principales se deberían ubicar en zonas mas "faciles" geograficamente como la costa atlantica, pero bueno...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Creo que no viene al caso estas discusiones, al margen de los valles y las montañas es indiscutible que las condiciones climáticas en gran parte del territorio colombiano son buenas. Bogotá está a 2,600 m.s.n.m. y debe ser una de las ciudades más frías, pero no tiene frío extremo, ni calor ... si Medellin es la capital de la primavera y Cali la sucursal del cielo presumo que gozan de temperaturas muy agradables en todo el año. Las ciudades costeras ni que decir.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Alejo, muy linda tu ciudad. Es verdad lo que dice kametza, el edificio verde muy parecido al edificio del Palace Concert que queda en el Jirón de la Unión. Por otro lado veo que ustedes tiene el mismo problema que el nuestro con respecto al cableado aéreo. Gracias por el regalo.*


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tan bella Manizales... me trae tantos recuerdos de mi adolescencia


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *Alejo, muy linda tu ciudad. Es verdad lo que dice kametza, el edificio verde muy parecido al edificio del Palace Concert que queda en el Jirón de la Unión. Por otro lado veo que ustedes tiene el mismo problema que el nuestro con respecto al cableado aéreo. Gracias por el regalo.*


A ese mismo me refería Lía! Y también a varios otros de esa misma calle !



Tyrone said:


> ^^ Creo que no viene al caso estas discusiones..


Estamos conversando!  No discutiendo =P :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosa ciudad gracias por mostrarnosla


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> A ese mismo me refería Lía! Y también a varios otros de esa misma calle !
> 
> 
> 
> *Estamos conversando!  No discutiendo =P *:cheers:


Si, en realidad nunca he escirto en tono de discusion.:cheers:


----------



## wickedrobot (Jan 1, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Muy bonita Manizales, la ciudad donde nació mi cuñado. Se ve bastante progreso, me imaguino q su desarrollo se debe en gran parte por ser la capital del cafe. Cual es la población de la ciudad?, ya pasa el medio millon de personas?





alejoaoa said:


> Bueno, pues la capital del eje cafetero es Pereira, si no estoy mal. Manizales tiene 414.000 habitantes aproximadamente.





kaMetZa said:


> Este edificio me hace recordar muchos del limeño Jr. de la Unión
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Alejo! Bonita la ciudad. Tiene buena infraestructura, supongo que el café tiene mucha importancia en su vida económica. Aunque me parece curioso no ver muchos cafés al aire libre.
> 
> La 17va ciudad en Perú sería?? Huacho? =S





naer889 said:


> ^^ aaa jeje ok!! pense q era en terminos economicos..jeje auqnque viendo ahorita en google, estaria como en el lugar 10000 por desempleooo...nos vemos!!!



Bueno, varias cosas, Manizales puede ser la ciudad 17 por poblacion, pero en importancia nacional se entiende que Manizales es la 9a o 10a. En desempleo creo que en el ultimo dato ocupo el 4 o 5 lugar entre las 13 principales ciudades (como lo mide el DANE), sin embargo, en los ultimos datos de crecimiento industrial, Caldas ocupa el primer lugar (casi la totalidad de la industria de Caldas esta en Manizales), la situacion no esta mala, obviamente los datos de desempleo siempre mostraran el vaso medio-vacio.

El cafe es ahora mas un simbolo que una realidad, si bien en el departamento (Caldas) aun es el principal producto, Manizales ha ido desarrollando otros sectores que han desplazado al cafe; hay una importante industria metalurgica y de alimentos y tambien universidades. Manizales es el centro universitario y cultural de la region. En la ciudad hay muchos cafes, pero no muchos al aire libre ya que llueve mucho y hace algo de frio, de todas maneras en Colombia paradojicamente aunque producimos un muy buen cafe, no somos grandes consumidores.

Otra cosa, el eje cafetero no tiene capital, de hecho el eje cafetero no es una entidad territorial formal, es mas bien el nombre que se le da a una pequeña region de unos 14000 km2 comprendida por 3 pequeños departamentos, cada uno con su respectiva capital, Pereira es la ciudad mas grande con algo mas de 600.000 habitantes en su AM, luego le sigue Manizales y luego Armenia, todas muy cercanas entre si.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Lia_01 said:


> *Alejo, muy linda tu ciudad. Es verdad lo que dice kametza, el edificio verde muy parecido al edificio del Palace Concert que queda en el Jirón de la Unión. Por otro lado veo que ustedes tiene el mismo problema que el nuestro con respecto al cableado aéreo. Gracias por el regalo.*


Gracias, aunque yo soy de Medellin.


----------

